# Preamplificador para cassette



## zap (Ene 17, 2009)

Hola a todos, ante todo quiero decir que busqué en el foro y no encontré lo que buscaba exactamente, pasa lo siguiente: ayer limpiando mi equipo chiquito, mas bien radiograbador que ya no funcionaba mas decidí arreglarlo por completo y empecé por el amplificador con un tda2008, la radio anda pero el pasa cassette no y en una de esas se me ocurrio limpiarlo, despues le hice esos dos amplificador con tda2008 uno para cada canal, probé primero en la cassettera con el cassette dentro toque play y casi ni se escuchaba, obiamente probé los dos amplificadores con un mp3 y andaban de lujo, conecté de la salida del cabezal del cassete, el blanco que creo que es L y el rojo que debe ser R y por ultimo la masa.

Solo eran tres cables asi que mucha historia no tenía, después cuando escuchaba la musica muy bajo por cierto había un ruido de fondo y con el volumen al mango era como escuchar una radio AM de lejos, jeje ahora yo me pregunto si no habrá algun preamplificador con tonos para esto? Porque pregunté en una casa de electronica y me dijeron que no tiene que ser con tonos tiene que ser especial y yo dije que cómo que especial y el tipo me dijo que no era un preamplificador comun era uno indicado para eso.

El problema es que no me dió mas pistas, no me dió ningún nombre de algún integrado que haya para eso, porque deben haber miles no? Ahora yo me pregunto de dónde saco el código de este integrado o podré hacerlo funcionar con algun operacional? Cómo el tl072 o lm358, si me pueden pasar algún circuito o darme alguna solución se los agradezco.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 17, 2009)

Lo que necesitás en efecto no es un pre normal, es un pre para cabezal magnetico, obviamente ese pre también tiene el filtro pasabanda que te quita esos otros ruidos.

Buscaré entre mis circuitos y te paso alguno.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2009)

Aquí tienes algunas opciones, el LM381 esta descontinuado, pero lo puedes reemplazar por cualquier operacional doble de bajo ruido, lo importante es la red de ecualización NAB (National Association of Broadcasters)

http://es.geocities.com/la_fondadeariel4/la_fondadeariel4/pre1.zip


----------



## zap (Ene 17, 2009)

haaaaaaa muchas gracias a todos una cosa la bobina del lm381 tiene que tener ferrita de polvo? osea me refiero a que tiene que ser un redondel? o una simple inductancia y tambien e encontrado estos data que me paso un amigo alguno me sirve?  http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SamsungElectronic/mXvvrsr.pdf

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SamsungElectronic/mXvvrrq.pdf

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/TDA1522.pdf
gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2009)

Lo que parece una bobina es la cabeza lectora de la cinta


----------



## zap (Ene 17, 2009)

hay desarme otro grabador viejo y tenia este integrado http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SamsungElectronic/mXvvrrq.pdf lo que no entiendo es lo siguiente en la pagina 3 hay letras, A,B,C,D que no se que son y por eso a ese circuito no le di bola ahora abajo en la pag 4 hay otro circuito que ese deve ser el que busco pero abajo de ese circuito hay una resistencia de 4.7Kjunto con otra en serie de 120K y un capacitor que de 27nF y si no me equivoco dice pin 1,7 y del otro lado pin 3,9 nose mucho de ingles pero creo que hay dice que para usarlo con el cabezal NAB eso tiene que estar. osea van los pines 1 y 7 juntos al 3 y 9 juntos? no entiendo nada jajaja si me pueden dar una mano jeje.


----------



## leop4 (Ene 17, 2009)

bueno con respecto a eso creo creooo que cualquiera de esos integrados te sirve. pero se seguiran vendiendo? las data tienen pinta que son de hace mil años jajaja y ademas si en la radio estaba ese integrado fijate si lo consigues y manos a la obra jeje.


----------



## zap (Ene 18, 2009)

Hola a todos les comento que compre el KA2221, 22241, LM387N y TDA1522 hoy hice el tda en protoboard y no me funciono lo revise mil veces pero no funco ahora dentro de un rato voy a hacer el KA22241 haver que pasa pero no entendi lo que esta abajo. un pequeño circuito con dos resistencias en serie y un capacitor en paralelo de 27nF, me fije pero nose de que pin a que pin va, dice pin 1,7 y del otro lado pin 3,9 la verdad no se como es eso ya que creo que hay dice que para usarlo con el cabazal NAB eso tiene que estar. no? gracias.


----------



## leop4 (Ene 19, 2009)

fijate si conectaste bien todo, es raro que no te hande sino el datashet del tda1522 no existiria no?


----------



## zap (Ene 19, 2009)

hola de nuevo les comento que hice todos los data y ninguno ninguno me anduvo bien todos tenian ruido y nada de musica, el que masomenos se acerco fue el KA22241 pero tenia mucho ruido y no le puse eso que decia abajo, esa resistencia de 120K con un capacitor de 100nF. despues todo igual, voy a provar con el LM381 o el LA3160 sino nose que hago jeje igual esto no es de mucha necesidad asi que voy a hacer el ultimo intento. algun otro integrado como el lm387? porque ese tambien lo hice y no uvo caso jeje.


----------



## leop4 (Ene 20, 2009)

mmmmmmmmm que raro. alguna opiñon de los del foro? jaja mira que no te ande 1 o 2 puede ser pero ninguno lo veo muy raro eeee nose fijate hay ,miles de integrados como ese, hace el ultimo intento con el LA3160 o 3161 que es el remplazo. otra cosa el lm381 esta descontinuado dudo mucho que lo consigas.


----------



## fede409 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hola!! hace tiempo que no se publica en este tema, pero necesito hacer una pregunta muy simple y creo que no vale la pena crear un nuevo tema. Unicamente quiero saber si hace falta algun preamplificador especial para la señal que va al cabezal de grabado.
Si fuese algo espesifico me gustaria que  digan que tiepo de preamp ser trata asi busco informacion por mi cuenta. Muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## Julio Daniel97 (Oct 13, 2017)

Bueno, yo estoy haciendo un reproductor de cassettes con una casetera Sony *que* me dio un amigo, solo trae el cabezal de borrado y el de reproducción/grabado aunque no utilizare el de grabado. Bueno, yo tenia el mismo problema con los amplificadores que se mencionaron arriba, y es por eso, por que son amplificadores de baja señal, no pre amplificadores, asi que un dia me encontré un walkman viejo y al destaparlo encontré un preamplificador que estaba echo con transistores.

 Cómo no me servía ese mecanismo solo saque el preamplificador y conecte salidas de sonido del cabezal y masa a donde estaba el del walkman antes, y después de eso lo conecte al amplificador del lm386n y funcionó pero se producía ruido, asi *que* lo elimine con un electrolítico en paralelo desde el cabezal, pero uno de muy pocos microfaradios por que si no se baja mucho el volumen, y otro de 100 microfaradios en paralelo a la bocina y taran!

 Funcionó XD, por lo que entendí se debe amplificar la corriente generada por el cabezal magnético ya que es muy baja, y eso se hace con transistores, y de esos preamplificadores de transistores hay muchos en internet, aun no descifro al 100 el del walkman pero es de pocos componentes y con 4 transistores, cuando lo haga paso el diagrama


----------



## pandacba (Oct 13, 2017)

Dicho preamplificador se puede hacer de muchas maneras, hay que tener en cuenta dos cosas.
Por un lado la impedancia del cabezal típicamente unos 220 ohms, el cabezal entrega una seña de unos 800µV.
Por otra parte y no menos importante es que lleva ecualización NAB de 120µs

El cabeza y la platina deben estar conectados a masa


Podes utilizar un TL072, un 4558 en cápsula SIL.
También aún se consiguen CI que fueron creados para este proceso como LA3161, M5152L, BA328, TA7375, KA2120, TA7137, entre otros


----------



## Julio Daniel97 (Oct 13, 2017)

Hola, oye amigo, a que te refieres con platina?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2017)

Julio Daniel97 dijo:


> Hola, oye amigo, a que te refieres con platina?



Se refiere al chasis donde va montada la cabeza lectora.
Esta se debe conectar a tierra de forma efectiva, como las cabezas se mueven hacia adelante y atrás no se puede confiar en la puesta a tierra a través de la mecánica del sistema.


----------



## Julio Daniel97 (Oct 13, 2017)

Aaaaaaa, ósea que el cable que esta soldado en esa parte lo conecto mejor a tierra de mi fuente, eso me puede disminuir un poco el ruido de estática no?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 13, 2017)

Si no esta a tierra, teniendo en cuenta la alta amplificación es una antena, el manojo de cables tenia la malla soldado a un ojalillo que se atornillaba junto con los tornillos que sujetan el cabezal


----------

